# From Disposable to Refillable



## aaa (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
My question is where I can find a refillable tank to replace 88-gram cartridges Co2 disposable ?
Thanks


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

aaa said:


> Hi,
> My question is where I can find a refillable tank to replace 88-gram cartridges Co2 disposable ?
> Thanks


Greetings AAA,

Can you give a bit more information? Do you mean you would like a refillable 88 gram C02 tank?


----------



## aaa (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jeff,
I own a Gamo Extreme CO2 that use 88 gram disposeble cartriges. I want to change to a refilable cylindrical tank that can be filled with CO2 or air. If there is such device ?? where I can buy online????
Thank you


----------

